# traffic analyzer

## Mimamau

Ich suche ein Programm, welches den gesamten Traffic von meinem Rechner loggt, auch nach einem Reboot.

So dass ich am Monatsende genau sehen kann, wieviel an Volumen angefallen ist.

----------

## cyc

schau mal bei fresmeat.net nach ipac-ng. das nennt man ip accounting und funktioniert mit iptables.

----------

